

Male genes take more risks than females - louislouis
http://tierneylab.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/08/20/is-there-anything-good-about-men-and-other-tricky-questions/

======
tokenadult
(2007).

The professor mentioned in the New York Times piece has an article that has
been discussed here on HN before.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589346>

(refers to blogspam link, the professor's own link is below:)

<http://www.psy.fsu.edu/~baumeistertice/goodaboutmen.htm>

